# Isn't this a sexy SLR?



## kusetjuv (Mar 31, 2011)

Olympus OM-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For its time, damn sexy camera!

Discuss what you think


----------



## J.Kendall (Mar 31, 2011)

Its an SLR. Most of them look and work the same.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like other SLR's I've seen.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 31, 2011)

The OM-1 and OM-2 were pretty handsome cameras. One way they differed from the vast majority of in-body focal plane 35mm SLRs was the location of the shutter speed dial--located concentrically with the lens barrel!!! That location for the shutter speed "dial" (ring, actually) was more akin to the way medium format cameras with in-lens shutters worked, or the way 35mm cameras with interlens shutters adjusted the speeds. The designer of both camera passed away not that long ago. In Japan, he was revered as a great designer of cameras. Compared with the absolute dreck that was on the market in the early 1970's, the original OM-1 was indeed, a work of art and engineering and design.


----------



## kusetjuv (Mar 31, 2011)

Derrel said:


> The OM-1 and OM-2 were pretty handsome cameras. One way they differed from the vast majority of in-body focal plane 35mm SLRs was the location of the shutter speed dial--located concentrically with the lens barrel!!! That location for the shutter speed "dial" (ring, actually) was more akin to the way medium format cameras with in-lens shutters worked, or the way 35mm cameras with interlens shutters adjusted the speeds. The designer of both camera passed away not that long ago. In Japan, he was revered as a great designer of cameras. Compared with the absolute dreck that was on the market in the early 1970's, the original OM-1 was indeed, a work of art and engineering and design.



Indeed..I really want it to be honest, not to use it but to just have...for nostalgic purposes^^


----------



## compur (Mar 31, 2011)

Popularity (and selling prices) of the OM-1 & 2 models seems to be rising a bit recently.  They are great little SLRs and their Zuiko lenses have always been popular as well, especially the less common ones.


----------



## Proteus617 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cute yes, sexy no.  My vote for very cool looking SLR is the Bessamatic Deluxe.  Mine tended to turn other photographer's heads.  For sexy, one of the few contenders is the Contax RTS.  If Porsche can't make a good looking SLR body, no one can.


----------



## usayit (Apr 1, 2011)

My opinion..

Pentax LX (One of the smallest in its class of that time, tight lines, impeccable quality, removable viewfinder).  More specifically the LX2000

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/pentaxlx/pentaxy2k/index.htm


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 1, 2011)

This is a sexy camera:
Walter Dorwin Teague - Camerapedia


----------



## Alex_Holland (Apr 6, 2011)

My vote goes for a Nikon F, with photomic viewfinder. Dang!


----------

